# do male darkling beetles fight each other



## guitarlust (Feb 21, 2006)

the title says it all.  do i have to worry about them fighting and killing each other or what?


----------



## mantid (Feb 21, 2006)

In my experience they have never fought each other, but they will eat and kill the cocoon stage (wrong word I know) as will the mealworms.


----------



## Dark Raptor (Feb 22, 2006)

Sometimes they show very agressive behaviour and can kill each other, but you shouldn't worry. As Mantid said, most losses you will have during pupation and by larval cannibalism.


----------

